# Salvation: Persistence versus Complacency



## Puritanhead (Jan 23, 2006)

Foremost, I know the Gospel, and the truth of _justification by faith alone_... it gives me peace as a sinner saved by grace.

I know the Dispensationalists have had their Lordship salvation controversy... and I even gandered at _Absolutely Free_ to inculcate my revulsion at antinomianism while at Liberty's library. For me, such an absurd doctrine cheapens grace, and cheapens the need for evangelism and guarding against sin in one's own life. Yet many evangelicals tacitly embrace Zane Hodges' antinomianism nonetheless.

In my _spiritual progress_, I notice certain family and friends widely presumed to be Christians more or less have no interest in spiritual things-- church attendance is neglible and rare, and they get _caught up on God_ in times of despair or at funerals-- They might even pray at dinner or in family gatherings. But their life is just their own selfish concerns... no interest in the Bible or spiritual things. Yet they may profess to know God, and even Jesus. I've always struggled with this-- sometimes it inculcates indifference to exhorting change. (Having said that, I obviously need some change in my life as far as attitude, and only purport to be a sinner saved by grace.)

However, I just have difficulty understanding why so many have such an indifference to spiritual things, and so little interest. They live like the world: drink heavily, party, curse, are bemused and numbed by sports and recreation, but neglect spiritual things. Some I know couldn't articulate the Gospel if they tried... they might say something about _Jesus dying for sinners and forgiveness_, but that is about it... Too often, in America, we come to think we're a _chosen nation_, and people just toss aside spiritual concerns. (On the flip side, I've run into the _holy roller_ crowd that gleefully dismisses marginal church-goers as non-Christians, and I don't like the spiritual pride attitude I see on the flip side so please don't misunderstand me. When I was at Liberty, if someone was purported to be drinking, than the attitude was that they were not a Christian.) 

Everyone at one time or another is going to gander at Matthew 7:22-23 with a little trepedition:


> 22 Many will say to Me in that day, "˜Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in Your name, cast out demons in Your name, and done many wonders in Your name?´ 23 And then I will declare to them, "˜I never knew you; depart from Me, you who practice lawlessness!´
> (New King James Version)



What of the passages where it talks of people "being called to bear fruit?" Specifically Mark 4:8:


> But other seed fell on good ground and yielded a crop that sprang up, increased and produced: _some thirtyfold, some sixty, and some a hundred._



Sometimes I wonder if providence just ordained some to take more interest in spiritual things, and to _bear more fruit_ than others. I myself have nothing to boast in but the Cross. But I just confess that I get aggravated, perplexed, bewildered, occasionally indifferent, to the spiritual complacency of so many friends and loved ones. It makes me wonder a lot of times about their salvation... I know I didn't get to be a Christian without wondering about my own. 

I hate to get in this mentality, because I feel as though I cheapen the power of grace and that Jesus in fact died for sinners. Yet God commands us to believe, and _repent_... but repentance just isn't a popular teaching. To echo MacArthur, we ought to make God Lord of our Life, hence Ephesians 2:10. This all just seems to be a tension natural to a fallen world.

I admit I have been judgmental at times, just to write some off as non-Christian in my own mind. I get a tad bit contemptous of those _in sin_. However, I know David got into serious sin, and yet he was called a _man after God's own heart._ None of us deserve salvation. I'm not expecting them to accrue theology books and be enamored as I am with it, but just to tend to spiritual affairs... goto church more, pray, and try and live the Word.


[Edited on 1-24-2006 by Puritanhead]

[Edited on 1-24-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## BrianBowman (Jan 23, 2006)

Ryan,

I believe that much of the complacency you speak of (especially in America) is attributed to Pastors that don't truly love their flock enough to preach scathing messages that have been bathed in hour-upon-hour of prayer and much study. Where are the voices of Whitfield and Edwards today? Do most Pastors really teach their flocks to fear God and how it is only through upmost dependence upon His grace (and means of grace) that we might grow in sanctification?

There is too little genuine passion for Christ's fiery jealous love toward His bride, the Church today!


----------

